# MTB Meriden MTN 10-7



## powhunter (Oct 7, 2009)

Did a nice rip up the mtn this afternoon...Really the purpose was to check out an area where I want to built some ST along the ridgeline...Windy as a Mo-Fo out there today but the ride was nice and I got some good ideas about some new trails...So I pull up my street and see this mess on the house







WTF?? Guess Ill be working OT tonight







Waiting for Jonnypoach to show up with his chain saw

steveo


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn! What a way to ruin a good ride! Well, at least you had some recreation before the hard work that was waiting for you.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 7, 2009)

Hopefully nothing major is damaged.

You trust Jonnypoach with a chain saw:-o


----------



## Marc (Oct 7, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully nothing major is damaged.
> 
> You trust Jonnypoach with a chain saw:-o



I'm surprised he didn't have one in his saddle bag...


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> steveo



Ouch!!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

Marc said:


> I'm surprised he didn't have one in his *Pepsi *saddle bag...



I fixed it for ya FTW! :lol:

Bummer, Steve-O.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2009)

that blows man.  let me know if you need any help with anything.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks all for your concerns!!  However there was very little damage and I got a good deal from JP!!  Just gave him some POS bump skis!!






steveo


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Thanks all for your concerns!!  However there was very little damage and I got a good deal from JP!!  Just gave him some POS bump skis!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet deal!


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Thanks all for your concerns!!  However there was very little damage and I got a good deal from JP!!  Just gave him some POS bump skis!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't believe you let those 180s go so cheap...

:lol:


----------



## yesmandroc (Oct 7, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Windy as a Mo-Fo out there today...
> 
> 
> steveo



Hell yeah. We went to Mt. Higby today and almost got blown back off.

But what is Meriden Mt.? What's the riding like?


----------



## powhunter (Oct 8, 2009)

Lotta DT,,Rock gardens...some nice ST..Some climbing...I like it cause its local...Might be doung a 7 miler on sunday,,Ill post something If I go

steveo


----------

